# How to beat World Eaters with Thousand Sons



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

i have a up coming game against world eaters and i need alittle help this is my list

9 Tsons with doom bolt
9 Tsons with doom bolt
9 Tsons with doom bolt
9 Tsons with doom bolt
9 Emperor's Children with sonic blasters
9 Emperor's Children with sonic blasters
pred with 3 lasscannons
pred with lascannon and 2 heavy bolters
Abaddon
Ahriman

anything you think i should change or anything that can help me beat them
Thank you


----------



## Benlt (May 7, 2008)

Firstly I'd work out a way to get Aspiring champions into the Noisemarines. If you have one with a few powerweapon attacks swinging at the same time as the Berserkers then that should take some of the impetus out of the charge.

Also I think you should consider Rhinos for some of your Sons squads to make up for their Slow and Purposeful move and to make sure you get the drop on the Marines, doing horrific casualties in one round of shooting then grinding them down in combat.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

id say its fairly simple use the thousand sons to weaken the Beserker units down then charge with abbadon, ahriman and the noise marines.

also remember that unless he goes through cover hes not getting any saves from the Inferno bolts and if hes running through cover hes more then likely to take longer to reach you, so depending on the terrain on the board your playing on is like your going to be able to take down a fair few beserkers before he gets to your lines and starts attacking in combat.

id also try not to let him get the charge if at all possible, that way your hitting him at the same time hes hitting you or in the case of your characters and noise marines your going to be hitting first.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

traceman923 said:


> i have a up coming game against world eaters and i need alittle help this is my list
> 
> 9 Tsons with doom bolt
> 9 Tsons with doom bolt
> ...


You have both a high volume of shots as well as enough AP to destroy most MEQ armies. I don't see this list has having any issues against a Khorne themed army. That being said, it depends on how much Khorne he actually has in his Khorne army that determines the accuracy of that statement. Nothing like seeing a single squad of Berskers and nothing but tanks being a 'Khorne' army. 

Keep your distance. All of your troops have the oppertunity to move and shoot at 24". There's no point in mindlessly walking towards Berserkers. In fact, walking backwards has no negative affects on your troops and allows you to get an extra round or two of shooting. 

The only thing I could suggest would be freeing up some points for Blast Masters. Simply because you may need some extra Armor Penetration beyond the Predators. 

The Las Predator could be switched for a Defiler. The Pred has few shots, and no way to defend itself past armour. The Defiler can drop Pie plates of Death and can take several troops down in CC before it dies to an errant Power Fist or Melta Bomb. 

You should be OK as long as you keep adequate distance and concentrate firepower. Remember, Berserkers don't break, so leaving 2 alive in a single squad can be a bad idea. Destroy an entire squad, then move onto the next.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

for benlt sorry i didnt put it down the ninth noise marine is a Aspiring champions and 2 everyone elsa thank you for the help


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Revelations said:


> Keep your distance. All of your troops have the oppertunity to move and shoot at 24". There's no point in mindlessly walking towards Berserkers. In fact, walking backwards has no negative affects on your troops and allows you to get an extra round or two of shooting.
> 
> The only thing I could suggest would be freeing up some points for Blast Masters. Simply because you may need some extra Armor Penetration beyond the Predators.


I agree with the suggestion to add in some blast masters, since those will be useful for both taking out his rhinos and making any runs across open ground costly for his troops. Stand and shoot until he gets within 24" if you can, but make sure you deny his troops the furious charge bonus by backing up to keep the range open or charging him first.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

well i know he uses 3 rhinos in a game my how plan is for both preds to take out the rhinos i will have about 2 maybe 3 turns untill he will be with in 24' so i know i can take out aleast one rhino a turn with my anti tank tank pred i mean 3 lascannons is hard to stand up against so thats 2 of the 3 maybe 3 of th 3 before he hits me and i have a ok chances of hiting him with the one las on my other pred so even if it is 2 turns thats 2 i know will be gone and maybe i could take out the other one the blaster masters i think be thinking about what is the plus of having them in my army next to my sonic blasters once again thanks for the help


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

umm y do u have two special characters? i can see ahriman cuz its Tsons but lose abbadon and get a havoc sqaud give it a good vantage point and you should be able to pop open his rhinos then the entangled bezerkers


----------



## Regwon (Nov 22, 2007)

see id do it the other way round. drop ahriman and keep abaddon. abbaddon will kill berserkers in combat without any trouble at all. spend the points you save on blastmasters and maybe some oblits.

you shouldnt have any trouble against world eaters to be honest. each of your thousand son squads will kill about 7 berserkers on average each turn. all you need to do is kill the rhinos beofre they get to you and let your AP3 bolters do the rest.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

2 julio d i was thinking about droping one of them but havic squads are good but not worth the money for them and 2 regwon i will drop ahriman in this fight and put in oblits but can someone please tell why to go with blastmasters over sonic blasters?


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

traceman923 said:


> 2 julio d i was thinking about droping one of them but havic squads are good but not worth the money for them and 2 regwon i will drop ahriman in this fight and put in oblits but can someone please tell why to go with blastmasters over sonic blasters?


One single Blastmaster in each squad. They have greater ranges, more shots, higher strength, can break through vehicle armor and even cause pinning (it's no wonder the weapon costs so much). It's a multi-purpose weapon good for just about everthing except 14 armor.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for the info on them i really never looked in to them before


----------



## Regwon (Nov 22, 2007)

blastmasters are excellent, excellent weapons. its only in very very rare circumstances when a NM squad shouldnt have one.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

now should i make my hole squad have them or a mix of sonic and blast


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

traceman923 said:


> now should i make my hole squad have them or a mix of sonic and blast


Only one model may be equipped with a BlastMaster. Sort of answers your question right there.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you lol that did


----------

